# SAN MATEO COUNTDOWN



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OK EVERYONE WHO IS GOING TO BE AT THIS SHOW IM BRINGING THE PIRATES BIKE I GOTTA PICK UP THE PARTS TOMORROW FROM PLATERS AND THEY LOOK VERY CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN TRIPLE PLATED BABY MY PLATER IS BRINGING HIS TWO BIKES TOO 

ROLLERZ ONLY HAS SO FAR THAT I KNOW OF 
4 ENTRYS IF NOT MORE


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ill be there to hate on you ! nagger ! :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

COOL I WILL BE THERE TO STOMP YOUR FACE IN LOL BIOTCH LOL


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 13 2007, 05:33 PM~8544698
> *COOL I WILL BE THERE TO STOMP YOUR FACE IN LOL BIOTCH LOL
> *


 :no: bite the curb nagger ... and then iam going to take youre socks and shoe laces to show who boss around here lets battle ! ..........MAKE SURE EVERY TAKES A PICTURE OF THE BIKES PLEASE !


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

U WANNA BATTLE FOOL DONT YA KNOW I CAN BREAK DANCE LOL ACTUALLY I USE TO BE A VERY VERY VERY GOOD BREAKER TILL I GOT LAZY FAT AND OLD BUT IF YA WANNA BATTLE I THINK I HAVE SOME MOVES FOR YA STILL LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE will be there. Taking yall to the GRAVE. :burn:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I MIGHT GO AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I will not be there :nosad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I MITE ATTEND WITH BIKE OR NOT..


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

I WILL 
















































NOT BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

i think ima make it.....i wont have all my parts so wont b planing to win anything....but its all gud! i will be there even if i dnt got tha bike tho! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm going to try to be there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHOS ALL FULL CUSTOM?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

UMMM MY PLATERS 16 INCH FRAME IS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PICS?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that guy has a coo 16 inch


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

the mastermind and the show stopper will be there... :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ILL BE DERE WIT MY BIKE BUT I TIHNK I MIGHT SHOW MY BIEK WITOUT DA TANK

DONT NO Y BUT I THINK I WILL TO GIVE IT A KINDA DIFFERENT LOOK


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 13 2007, 10:40 PM~8548007
> *ILL BE DERE WIT MY BIKE BUT I TIHNK I MIGHT SHOW MY BIEK WITOUT DA TANK
> 
> DONT NO Y BUT I THINK I WILL TO GIVE IT A KINDA DIFFERENT LOOK
> *


I think allot of people will trip out on it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 13 2007, 10:41 PM~8548018
> *I think allot of people will trip out on it
> *


YEA I BET ILL GET A LOT OF PEOPLE SAYING



" theres something different about this bike but i dont know what it is"


:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

hopefully I can get my bike together for this show. im just waiting on the plater guy. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yea, I think im going to be busy that day.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

damn dat sucks.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

we're gona try to get in, if we cant " owell".
see ya @ streetlow show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2007, 09:05 AM~8548176
> *hopefully I can get my bike together for this show. im just waiting on the plater guy. :biggrin:*



x2 but I know my plater will come through and get it done on time :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, I just remembered Im going to mow my lawn that day. Im not going to make it out there. :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 08:15 PM~8550884
> *Damn, I just remembered Im going to mow my lawn that day. Im not going to make it out there.  :angry:
> *



WTF? Hire some little Mexican boy to cut it for $5 and go to the show :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shit, and I forgot I would need more $$$ for the toll bridge. :banghead: This shits expensive.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 12:02 PM~8551587
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


Them tolls add up homie. $5 to get into SF and then $3.50 to come back over the Benicia bridge. :burn:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SO UR NOT GOIN? :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8550934
> *WTF?  Hire some little Mexican boy to cut it for $5 and go to the show :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, hire me, i'm so broke i can use all the money i can get :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:06 PM~8554221
> *yeah, hire me, i'm so broke i can use all the money i can get  :cheesy:
> *


HA HA!I GUESS MY FAT ASS MONEY ORDER ISNT ENUFF?? :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I might be bustin out with my sons bike and my little girls bike that day there coming out pretty tight I think there up to LO*LYSTICS standards uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP U OUT BRO!I NEVER C U IN THIS FORUM!HA!ILL BRING MY BIKE IF ITS DONE AND THERES ROOM..IF NOT ILL JUST TRY TO ROLL SOLO.. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 04:27 PM~8554359
> *ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP U OUT BRO!I NEVER C U IN THIS FORUM!HA!ILL BRING MY BIKE IF ITS DONE AND THERES ROOM..IF NOT ILL JUST TRY TO ROLL SOLO.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats sounds cool I might need a couple more parts where can I buy them at and receive them quick


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 14 2007, 05:29 PM~8554386
> *Thats sounds cool  I might need a couple more parts where can I buy them at and receive them quick
> *


IMA TRY TO BUST MINE OUT THAT DAY..AND DOWN LOW KUSTOMS COULD MAYBE PULL IF OFF.WHAT PARTS U NEED?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8554334
> *HA HA!I GUESS MY FAT ASS MONEY ORDER ISNT ENUFF?? :biggrin:
> *


that was enough to feed my kids only, im still hungry


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM..LIKE THAT?SELL THE BOMBA.. :0 :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 04:32 PM~8554405
> *IMA TRY TO BUST MINE OUT THAT DAY..AND DOWN LOW KUSTOMS COULD MAYBE PULL IF OFF.WHAT PARTS U NEED?
> *


My daughters rims


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 05:33 PM~8554415
> *DAM..LIKE THAT?SELL THE BOMBA.. :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

thats why i sold the bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MANY SPOKES? 144 OR 72? AND NO TIRES,TUBES?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 14 2007, 05:34 PM~8554421
> *My daughters rims
> *


what kind bro i can get them one of my members sells parts


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:36 PM~8554446
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> thats why i sold the bike
> *


 :biggrin: THATS RITE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:37 PM~8554458
> *what kind bro i can get them one of my members sells parts
> *


I GOT THE PARTS JUST NOW BRO!THANX ALOT GOOD DOIN BUISNESS WITH YOU!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 04:37 PM~8554452
> *HOW MANY SPOKES? 144 OR 72? AND NO TIRES,TUBES?
> *


I was thinking about the fans with the most spokes u could get


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8554622
> *I GOT THE PARTS JUST NOW BRO!THANX ALOT GOOD DOIN BUISNESS WITH YOU!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 14 2007, 05:59 PM~8554696
> *I was thinking about the fans with the most spokes u could get
> *


HE COULD GET THEM POWDER COATED AS WELL..BUT OK ILL HIT HIM UP!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8550934
> *WTF?  Hire some little Mexican boy to cut it for $5 and go to the show :thumbsup:
> *


im the mojado for the job  i can do all that dirty work for you for less then 5 dollars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 05:33 PM~8554415
> *DAM..LIKE THAT?SELL THE BOMBA.. :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i think im goin


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS ANYONE GOING TO HAVE A WRISTBAND FOR SALE, I NEED ONE FOR CHEAP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8556821
> *IS ANYONE GOING TO HAVE A WRISTBAND FOR SALE, I NEED ONE FOR CHEAP
> *


I might be able to hook you up. You just need one?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 08:29 PM~8556829
> *I might be able to hook you up. You just need one?
> *


 :uh: what bout meee


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8556840
> *:uh: what bout meee
> *


I gotcha covered too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ME 2. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8556829
> *I might be able to hook you up. You just need one?
> *


SINCE NOBODY FROM MY CLUB IS SHOWING I MIGHT NEED TWO,ONE FOR MY WIFE... BUT I'LL SETTLE FOR ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 09:34 PM~8556874
> *ME 2. :biggrin:
> *


I know your clubs gotcha covered.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 09:35 PM~8556879
> *SINCE NOBODY FROM MY CLUB IS SHOWING I MIGHT NEED TWO,ONE FOR MY WIFE... BUT I'LL SETTLE FOR ONE
> *


If I get you in then you can look at all the bitches with out getting in trouble. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 09:39 PM~8556929
> *If I get you in then you can look at all the bitches with out getting in trouble.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i might have two available


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 14 2007, 09:57 PM~8557147
> *i might have two available
> *


I CALLED YOUR WORK....NOBODY ANSWERED


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

call again young grasshopper


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 14 2007, 10:02 PM~8557211
> *call again young grasshopper
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

*Who’s comin’*

Too Short, MC Magic, Rodney O & Joe Cooley, 
The Girls of LowriderModel Contestants, the World 
Famous Bikini Contest, Over 600 customized rides, 
10,000 fans and YOU!

*When it happens:When it happens*

Sunday, August 26, 2007 
11am -5pm

*Where it’s at:Where it’s at*

San Mateo Events Center 
2495 S Delaware St 
San Mateo, CA 94403 
(800) 338-EXPO



See you guys there.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

me and the homie richie aka birds59 will be out there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 12:19 PM~8561172
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 11:19 AM~8561172
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



i know your still going to be at the show , so why act as if your really going to have a sign protesting the show :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:28 PM~8565994
> *i know your still going to be at the show , so why act as if your really going to have a sign protesting the show :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


The show is mandatory huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

not really it for who ever wants to go really but its my BIKEs deadline. hopefully it makes it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:31 PM~8566016
> *not really it for who ever wants to go really but its my BIKEs deadline. hopefully it makes it.
> *


Did you drop off that stuff at the platers?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin: 

(its a secret)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, its going to be a good show. Theres going to be alot of new things at this show. I cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

i havnt made my display yet it will end up being last minute!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:37 PM~8566052
> *i havnt made my display yet it will end up being last minute!
> *


What about the upholstry for the seat?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

But please dont do any of that paisa wave or swearl velour. :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 11:42 PM~8566090
> * But please dont do any of that paisa wave or swearl velour.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

hell naw... simply red vinyl or leather :dunno:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

i plan to ride my bike RAUL not just for show..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:44 PM~8566112
> *i plan to ride my bike RAUL not just for show..
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:43 PM~8566101
> *hell naw... simply red vinyl or leather :dunno:
> *


Red leather? I think that would be cool. Atleast its something different.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

thats what i have planD but not sure


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 07:31 AM~8556854
> *I gotcha covered too. Just give me some ass
> *



Damn where's Chris Hansen at? Why don't you have a seat over there :buttkick:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LIL CRIMINAL, AE YOU BRINGING YOUR BIKE TO THIS SHOW?????
I WANT TO SEE THOSE PARTS I SOLD YOU LOOK ON YOUR BIKE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 16 2007, 09:11 AM~8568069
> *LIL CRIMINAL, AE YOU BRINGING YOUR BIKE TO THIS SHOW?????
> I WANT TO SEE THOSE PARTS I SOLD YOU LOOK ON YOUR BIKE
> *


YOU KNO I WANT TO! :0 I HAVE TO GET A COUPLE AS IN 2 MORE THINGS DONE.AND IF THERES NOT ENOUGH ROOM I WONT BRING IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 16 2007, 09:14 AM~8568116
> *YOU KNO I WANT TO! :0 I HAVE TO GET A COUPLE AS IN 2 MORE THINGS DONE.AND IF THERES NOT ENOUGH ROOM I WONT BRING IT.. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN. I AT LEAST WANTED SOMETHING FROM MY BIKE TO BE THERE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ILL TRY MY HARDEST TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 16 2007, 09:17 AM~8568140
> *ILL TRY MY HARDEST TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I HAVE SUM PICS OF IT IF U WANNA C THE PARTS ON THERE NOW..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 16 2007, 09:22 AM~8568196
> *I HAVE SUM PICS OF IT IF U WANNA C THE PARTS ON THERE NOW..
> *


POST THEM UP


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 16 2007, 09:23 AM~8568202
> *POST THEM UP
> *


 :nono: PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2007, 07:09 AM~8567184
> *Damn where's Chris Hansen at?  Why don't you have a seat over there :buttkick:
> *


I think you watch that show way too much...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 16 2007, 08:26 AM~8568230
> *:nono: PM. :thumbsup:
> *


you better post them up :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DOH'


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 11:57 AM~8569549
> *DOH'
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8569527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what are you taking?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 16 2007, 06:12 PM~8571903
> *what are you taking?
> *


I forgot.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 07:17 PM~8572217
> *I forgot.
> *


yeah me to


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MAN I JUST PURCHASED MY TICKETS TO FLY TO THE SHOW. I WILL SEE YALL THERE. I WONT BE THERE TO LONG CAUSE MY RETURN FLIGHT IS AT 4PM. I WILL CALL YOU RAUL WHEN I GET THERE BRO. TACO, SAME TO YOU I WILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET THERE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 AM~8577143
> *MAN I JUST PURCHASED MY TICKETS TO FLY TO THE SHOW. I WILL SEE YALL THERE. I WONT BE THERE TO LONG CAUSE MY RETURN FLIGHT IS AT 4PM. I WILL CALL YOU RAUL WHEN I GET THERE BRO. TACO, SAME TO YOU I WILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET THERE.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 AM~8577143
> *MAN I JUST PURCHASED MY TICKETS TO FLY TO THE SHOW. I WILL SEE YALL THERE. I WONT BE THERE TO LONG CAUSE MY RETURN FLIGHT IS AT 4PM. I WILL CALL YOU RAUL WHEN I GET THERE BRO. TACO, SAME TO YOU I WILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET THERE.
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 AM~8577143
> *MAN I JUST PURCHASED MY TICKETS TO FLY TO THE SHOW. I WILL SEE YALL THERE. I WONT BE THERE TO LONG CAUSE MY RETURN FLIGHT IS AT 4PM. I WILL CALL YOU RAUL WHEN I GET THERE BRO. TACO, SAME TO YOU I WILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET THERE.
> *


What time and what day are you flying in? Let me know so we can meet up before the show.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 11:46 AM~8577233
> *What time and what day are you flying in? Let me know so we can meet up before the show.
> *


X2 WE WILL GIVE YOU A WARM CALIFORNIA WELCOME


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2007, 11:55 AM~8577294
> *X2 WE WILL GIVE YOU A WARM CALIFORNIA WELCOME
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Next year guys. I will be out there. Im low on vacation time


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

its getting closer hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TA 26"INCH TRIKE(TA RED 1) 4RM INSPIRATIONS B.C WILL TRY 2 MAKE IT!OUT THERE?HOW MUCH IS TA ENTRIES 4 BIKES?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

$25


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HURRICANE DEAN MIGHT FUCK IT UP FOR ME. FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 07:25 PM~8580321
> *HURRICANE DEAN MIGHT FUCK IT UP FOR ME. FUCKKKKKKKKKK
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Aug 17 2007, 07:03 PM~8580181
> *TA 26"INCH TRIKE(TA RED 1) 4RM INSPIRATIONS B.C WILL TRY 2 MAKE IT!OUT THERE?HOW MUCH IS TA ENTRIES 4 BIKES?
> *


$30 day of show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2007, 02:02 PM~8578069
> *Next year guys. I will be out there. Im low on vacation time
> *


Anyone who wants to come out to the show this year or next year, please let us know so we can look out for you guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 07:25 PM~8580321
> *HURRICANE DEAN MIGHT FUCK IT UP FOR ME. FUCKKKKKKKKKK
> *


FUCK HURRICANES!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 11:46 PM~8581814
> *$30 day of show.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pre-registration Deadline is 8/10/2007! 
Show Cars are $25(admits 3) 
Bikes are $20(admits 3) 


Show Cars cost $50(admits 3) 
Bikes cost $40 (admits 3) 
Car & Truck Hops cost $60(admits 3) on Day of Show


Lesson Learned.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 01:48 AM~8581827
> *Anyone who wants to come out to the show this year or next year, please let us know so we can look out for you guys.
> *


4 sho homie. When I go I would like to meet you, Danny and a few others from Cali.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 10:20 AM~8582903
> *Pre-registration Deadline is 8/10/2007!
> Show Cars are $25(admits 3)
> Bikes are $20(admits 3)
> ...


fuck that shit honestly i would like to know why they charge so fucken much to show for bikes ! there nothing as a car !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 18 2007, 09:42 AM~8583050
> *fuck that shit honestly i would like to know why they charge so fucken much to show for bikes ! there nothing as a car !
> *


I think they do it for planning perpouses. You figure if they knew ahead of time how many people were coming, they could plan better for security, food, spaces etc. I like to think that its for those reasons but Its probably the fact that they know Mexicans procrastenate alot of important shit like this and someones got to take advantage. :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 10:48 AM~8583089
> *I think they do it for planning perpouses. You figure if they knew ahead of time how many people were coming, they could plan better for security, food, spaces etc. I like to think that its for those reasons but Its probably the fact that they know Mexicans procrastenate alot of important shit like this and someones got to take advantage.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos coming to TX?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its going to be hard but I need to go to Odessa.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 10:16 AM~8583242
> *Its going to be hard but I need to go to Odessa.
> *


yeah me to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ROADTRIP!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 10:19 AM~8583259
> *ROADTRIP!!!!
> *


FOR SURE I'M DOWN..........REPRESENT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2007, 10:23 AM~8583280
> *FOR SURE I'M DOWN..........REPRESENT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SAN MATEO 4 ME! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2007, 02:45 PM~8584356
> *SAN MATEO 4 ME! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 02:46 PM~8584360
> *
> *


TOLD YOU.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 18 2007, 10:16 AM~8583242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: wow thats a down ass show then :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i want to see some damn pictures asap for this show non this tonyo crap i think tonyo should be banned for not posting pictures that ASSHOLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 18 2007, 04:06 PM~8584717
> *i want to see some damn pictures asap for this show non this tonyo crap i think tonyo should be banned for not posting pictures that ASSHOLE
> *


I told you guys. Im not going to post pics for a month to punish everyone for not posting pics right away. Im going to fill up both my memory cars, take pics of every single detail, all the lil members that attend but no one will see them for a month.  That will teach yall. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 18 2007, 04:06 PM~8584717
> *i want to see some damn pictures asap for this show non this tonyo crap i think tonyo should be banned for not posting pictures that ASSHOLE
> *


ILL HAVE PICS!DONT TRIP OFF RAUL.. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 05:09 PM~8584728
> *I told you guys. Im not going to post pics for a month to punish everyone for not posting pics right away. Im going to fill up both my memory cars, take pics of every single detail, all the lil members that attend but no one will see them for a month.    That will teach yall.  :biggrin:
> *


BANNED !! :angry: ILL POST PICS OF THE SANTA ANA SHOW TOMORROW IF YOU POST THE SAN MATEO SHOW TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:no:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

that makes me sad honestly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics will be up Sept 26th. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2007, 02:45 PM~8584356
> *SAN MATEO 4 ME! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lucky fuckers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

i'll be there with my homies......just checking out the scene!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2007, 05:44 PM~8585083
> *lucky fuckers!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

50/50


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 18 2007, 10:10 PM~8586396
> *50/50
> *


thats my favorite ice cream


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like I won't be going to this one :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 19 2007, 01:27 AM~8587279
> *looks like I won't be going to this one :nosad:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i going to be present! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 19 2007, 10:13 AM~8588242
> *i going to be present!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cuttys parents and bikes are going to be there so you guys can say hi and check out the bikes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2007, 12:23 PM~8583280
> *FOR SURE I'M DOWN..........I LUV TX!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to meet you guys. Odessa for sure for me with DEEP BROWN Eric Diamond in the Ruff y mas


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 10:33 AM~8588346
> *Cuttys parents and bikes are going to be there so you guys can say hi and check out the bikes.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 19 2007, 10:13 AM~8588242
> *i going to be present!  :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 09:33 AM~8588346
> *Cuttys parents and bikes are going to be there so you guys can say hi and check out the bikes.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SAN MATEO IS NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 07:38 PM~8592057
> *SAN MATEO IS NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 08:38 PM~8592057
> *SAN MATEO IS NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!
> *


 :0 
hno: hno: THE DAM FAIR IS TAKIN MY MONEY! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got indoors so if u come through say wassup ill be up dere with gabe(flash bike)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 19 2007, 09:05 PM~8592342
> *i got indoors so if u come through say wassup ill be up dere with gabe(flash bike)
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2007, 12:01 PM~8595850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its not as cool as it once was.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 10:04 AM~8595879
> *Its not as cool as it once was.
> *


What was it like before?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TRUE. but Im not gonna lie I still pick it up.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 08:38 PM~8592057
> *SAN MATEO IS NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: i know a few people that can really use an extra week!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT WOULD BE A DREAM!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2007, 01:52 PM~8597797
> *THAT WOULD BE A DREAM!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 19 2007, 08:13 PM~8588242
> *i going to be present!  :cheesy:
> *


Pics? :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 20 2007, 01:53 PM~8597811
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I DONT THINK IMA BE READY..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2007, 01:57 PM~8597849
> *Pics?  :0
> *


ILL HAVE SUM..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2007, 11:58 PM~8597862
> *ILL HAVE SUM..
> *


Have her pose on the pirate bike :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2007, 01:57 PM~8597853
> *I DONT THINK IMA BE READY..
> *


i'll probally walk around carring my frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 02:06 AM~8584717
> *i want to see some damn pictures asap for this show non this tonyo crap i think tonyo should be banned for not posting pictures that ASSHOLE
> *



WTF the show hasn't even happened and I'm not going to it anyway. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2007, 01:59 PM~8597870
> *Have her pose on the pirate bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ILL C WHATS UP! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 20 2007, 01:59 PM~8597875
> *i'll probally walk around carring my frame
> *


 :0 I MITE BRING MY TRIKE TO RIDE AROUND ON.. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8597849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 20 2007, 12:59 PM~8597875
> *i'll probally walk around carring my frame
> *


x2.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 21 2007, 01:04 AM~8598448
> *:ugh:
> *


Talk to Taco he'll gladly take your pic next to Pirate bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8598448
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2007, 04:09 PM~8584728
> *I told you guys. Im not going to post pics for a month to punish everyone for not posting pics right away. Im going to fill up both my memory cars, take pics of every single detail, all the lil members that attend but no one will see them for a month.    That will teach yall.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I PICKED UP MT TRIKE TODAY.  ILL HAVE PICS TOMORRO MY CAMERA DIED.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2007, 09:17 PM~8602111
> *I PICKED UP MT TRIKE TODAY.  ILL HAVE PICS TOMORRO MY CAMERA DIED.
> *


DONT REMIND ME :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MYBAD BRO..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i just order a chrome twisted frame with all straight parts and overnighted to my house so it looks like i'll be showing something afterall


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 08:32 AM~8604731
> *i just order a chrome twisted frame with all straight parts and overnighted to my house so it looks like i'll be showing something afterall
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2007, 08:46 AM~8604820
> *
> *


i figured i'd do that cause it was about the same price as paying for 3 addmissions and now i have something to work with


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 08:32 AM~8604731
> *i just order a chrome twisted frame with all straight parts and overnighted to my house so it looks like i'll be showing something afterall
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS ANYBODY READY????????????????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 06:27 PM~8610401
> *IS ANYBODY READY????????????????
> *


I


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2007, 06:29 PM~8610432
> *I
> *


ME TOO ,I ORDER ME A NICE CHROME TWISTED FRAME WITH STRAIGHT PARTS TODAY...OVERNIGHT DELIVERY.........I HOPE I PLACE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 06:31 PM~8610455
> *ME TOO ,I ORDER ME A NICE CHROME TWISTED FRAME WITH STRAIGHT PARTS TODAY...OVERNIGHT DELIVERY.........I HOPE I PLACE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I HAVE A TRIKE NOW!YES!HA HA!NAH BT MY SEAT IS DONE AND IM GETTIN A DISPLAY 4RUM RAUL.. :cheesy: IF THERES ROOM ILL TAKE MY BIKE..NOT TRYIN TO DRIVE MY TRUCK ALL THE WAY THERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos going to be in town Saturday night? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 AM~8615953
> *Whos going to be in town Saturday night?  :dunno:
> *


WE MIGHT BE LEAVIN SATURDAY MORNING SO WE SHOULD BE THERE BY THEN?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 11:12 AM~8615999
> *WE MIGHT BE LEAVIN SATURDAY MORNING SO WE SHOULD BE THERE BY THEN?
> *


Where are you guys staying? What hotel?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LET ME MAKE SURE..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill be walking around with my red primered frame.  so if you see me say whats up.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:30 PM~8616633
> *ill be walking around with my red primered  frame.  so if you see me say whats up.
> *


your going ??? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 11:39 AM~8616716
> *your going ???    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:donno: should we go on strike?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:30 PM~8616633
> *ill be walking around with my red primered  frame.  so if you see me say whats up.
> *


DONT BRING THAT P.O.S.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 AM~8615953
> *Whos going to be in town Saturday night?  :dunno:
> *


ME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I SAY WHO EVER IS GONNA BE THERE SATURDAY NIGHT SHOULD ALL HOOK UP AND GO HAVE DINNER :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im down.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 12:51 PM~8616842
> *DONT BRING THAT P.O.S.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 11:51 AM~8616842
> *DONT BRING THAT P.O.S.
> *


words hurt you know.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 22 2007, 12:54 PM~8616868
> *I SAY WHO EVER IS GONNA BE THERE SATURDAY NIGHT SHOULD ALL HOOK UP AND GO HAVE DINNER :0
> *


IM DOWN..WHOS PAYIN? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8616955
> *words hurt you know.
> *


MYBAD..


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 22 2007, 12:54 PM~8616868
> *I SAY WHO EVER IS GONNA BE THERE SATURDAY NIGHT SHOULD ALL HOOK UP AND GO HAVE DINNER :0
> *


as long as you paying brother


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 03:32 PM~8618677
> *MYBAD..
> *


its aight.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

where the fuck is that ups driver with my stuff????????????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 DAM STILL? :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2007, 04:14 PM~8618958
> *where the fuck is that ups driver with my stuff????????????
> *


hes probly cruisin it and delivering packages on it. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 04:26 PM~8619030
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i sayed.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 04:31 PM~8618665
> *IM DOWN..WHOS PAYIN? :biggrin:
> *


YOU :cheesy:





AND ILL BE SURE TO THANK U 2 TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 22 2007, 05:29 PM~8619050
> *YOU :cheesy:
> AND ILL BE SURE TO THANK U 2 TIMES :biggrin:
> *


 :0 CLASS OF WATER FOR DINNER? :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 05:30 PM~8619061
> *:0 CLASS OF WATER FOR DINNER? :cheesy:
> *


OK U BUY THE WATER AND ILL GET THE ICE :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 05:24 PM~8619017
> *hes probly cruisin it and delivering packages on it. :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

STILL HAVENT GOT IT?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 09:28 PM~8620878
> *STILL HAVENT GOT IT?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK THAT BRO..U DONT HAVE A TRACKIN NUMBER?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 09:38 PM~8620956
> *FUCK THAT BRO..U DONT HAVE A TRACKIN NUMBER?
> *


IT SAYS OUT FOR DELIVERY :uh: I DONT THINK ITS COMING THIS LATE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH..NOT THIS LATE..U SHOULD HAVE IF 4SURE 2MORO..IF NOT I WOULD CALL THEM..OR WHAT EVER U HAVE TO DO..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tracking numbers suck. :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sunday for realz we all need to do what raul said take a picture with all the lil family


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 01:24 AM~8622070
> *sunday for realz we all need to do what raul said take a picture with all the lil family
> *


what are you doing Saturday? Lets all get together. Even if its at Mcdonalds. lol Everyone should be able to spotthere own cheeseburgers or mc nuggets. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 01:26 AM~8622071
> *what are you doing Saturday? Lets all get together. Even if its at Mcdonalds. lol Everyone should be able to spotthere own cheeseburgers or mc nuggets.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dog im broke as a joke right now im staying at my homies house and i will be there early saturday morning like around 3 or 4


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 01:31 AM~8622083
> *dog im broke as a joke right now im staying at my homies house and i will be there early saturday morning like around 3 or 4
> *


Call me up in the afternoon. Maybe we can meet up or something.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 01:31 AM~8622083
> *dog im broke as a joke right now im staying at my homies house and i will be there early saturday morning like around 3 or 4*


why so late


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 01:24 AM~8622070
> *sunday for realz we all need to do what raul said take a picture with all the lil family
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOWN 4 ANYTHING U GUYS COME UP WITH..IM ALONG 4 THE RIDE..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 11:50 PM~8621803
> *Tracking numbers suck.  :angry:
> *


YOUR FUNNY :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i finally got it :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2007, 12:32 PM~8625279
> *i finally got it :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn my bike aint even put together i still gotta put it together and load up the trailer


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 23 2007, 12:34 PM~8625312
> *damn my bike aint even put together i still gotta put it together and load up the trailer
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 23 2007, 12:34 PM~8625312
> *damn my bike aint even put together i still gotta put it together and load up the trailer
> *


why did you take it apart :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

and on top of that i still gotta go school shopping and finish some parts for my homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2007, 12:36 PM~8625330
> *why did you take it apart :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


ummmmmmmmm


i was bored :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I just heard theres going to be another special guest at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SORRY RAUL..MY SEATS NOT GONNA BE DONE..BIKE IS NOW STAYING IN MY ROOM. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :thumbsdown: P.O.S.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 12:27 PM~8632980
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I just heard theres going to be another special guest at the show.  :biggrin:
> *


*LIL ROB ??????? :*0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm still not going :nosad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I MITE NOT..IM NOT SURE NOW..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM NOT GOIN.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Luck to everyone that is showing! Put it down agian ROLLERZ!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I might take my bike but will see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Even if it isnt a good show for a few people, Alot of lil members will be there. It should be one of the biggest lil members pics.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 04:42 PM~8634822
> *Even if it isnt a good show for a few people, Alot of lil members will be there. It should be one of the biggest lil members pics.
> *


as long as you can get them all together :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

READY TO ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 24 2007, 06:24 PM~8635505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those r nice


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 24 2007, 06:24 PM~8635505
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HHHHOOOOOOOLLLLYYY SSSSSHIT! that's badass :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone who would like to be in the lil pic, please meet me by my bike at 11am.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 09:07 PM~8636344
> *Everyone who would like to be in the lil pic, please meet me by my bike at 11am.
> *


no my bike :angry: 






jp :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 09:07 PM~8636344
> *Everyone who would like to be in the lil pic, please meet me by my bike at 11am.
> *


no by my trike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 08:07 PM~8636344
> *Everyone who would like to be in the lil pic, please meet me by my bike at 11am.
> *


what bike?the cruiser?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin: im so excited!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 08:07 PM~8636344
> *Everyone who would like to be in the lil pic, please meet me by my bike at 11am.
> *


wait for me!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

To all who is going good luck.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i got to wake up at 300 and i aint even tired i dont think imma even go to sleep


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:angry: i am taking my moms boyfriend to the show.....
fuck it! i am having fun regardless... i am so excited :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

remeber to take alot of pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 25 2007, 12:07 AM~8637192
> *remeber to take alot of pics
> *


Oh, there will be alot of pics. Trust me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys at the show. :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 25 2007, 09:03 AM~8636930
> *:angry: i am taking my moms boyfriend to the show.....
> fuck it! i am having fun regardless... i am so excited  :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget to say hey to Taco :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2007, 09:33 AM~8638582
> *Dont forget to say hey to Taco  :biggrin:
> *


for sure :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2007, 01:10 AM~8637208
> *Oh, there will be alot of pics. Trust me.
> *


there better be :angry: i want a group pic


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2007, 09:57 AM~8638386
> *See you guys at the show.  :wave:
> *


:nosad: MAYBE SAN JO.. :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

negative for me.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

there not anybody take ice chests in and it seems like everybody there (staff) are freaking rude.just got to the motel.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 24 2007, 10:07 PM~8636344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will there be anything new on it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

its on and crackin!!!!!!!!!!!! alot of good bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 25 2007, 08:41 PM~8641085
> *its on and crackin!!!!!!!!!!!!  alot of good bikes
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

leaving in a bit.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

some nice ass radical 3 wheelers there


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yea there is there sum nice syuff out there


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

pics?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BEST OF SHOW BIKE: SWEET N SOUR

BEST OF SHOW TRIKE: EXCALIBER


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bets trike? damn again? wtf that bike aint special yo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How did my Pirate bike do? 1st in its category I hope hno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn damn damn 
some one 
well ive been hittin up ppls but no one ansers phones


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2007, 06:25 AM~8646306
> *damn damn damn
> some one
> well ive been hittin up ppls but no one ansers phones
> *


x2 Taco didnt call me, I've tried to call other people, no one has answered


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahaha
yea 
oh wellz i ges we just got to wait


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

the pirate bike won first place in its class


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post pics


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

pics...we need pics :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 26 2007, 08:29 PM~8646350
> *the pirate bike won first place in its class
> *


CONGRATS TONY O


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2007, 07:27 PM~8646328
> *x2  Taco didnt call me, I've tried to call other people, no one has answered
> *


saw your bike..
took pics with it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 26 2007, 08:40 PM~8646463
> *saw your bike..
> took pics with it
> *


POST EM UP RIGHT NOW


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8646463
> *saw your bike..
> took pics with it
> *


me too.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8646499
> *POST EM UP RIGHT NOW
> *


raul has the pics
im waiting to see em! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why didnt u take some nena?
damn it dman it damn it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GREAT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who placed?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2007, 10:24 PM~8646290
> *How did my Pirate bike do?  1st in its category I hope hno:
> *


how don't you know if its your bike? :scrutinize:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

i got first place for 26 inch class :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 27 2007, 01:51 PM~8646592
> *i got first place for 26 inch class :biggrin:
> *


congrats


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 26 2007, 07:54 PM~8646618
> *congrats
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DONE WITH BIKES.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

we got 3rd and 2nd place for 20" mild custom and 1st 12" :biggrin: 
to bad i didnt have my bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

up load some damn pics


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

heres one


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin: dats lil momos! won 1st place!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

great show i had fun


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

COOL.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yea i did too.......it wus a gud turn out


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yoou guys should see rauls new paint




HELLA SICK :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 26 2007, 10:31 PM~8646981
> *yoou guys should see rauls new paint
> HELLA SICK :biggrin:
> *


pics damn it :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 26 2007, 08:31 PM~8646981
> *yoou guys should see rauls new paint
> HELLA SICK :biggrin:
> *


its aight.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Wheres the pics


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/2456/satlrm017ik8.jpg


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any more


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KOOL.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 26 2007, 09:25 PM~8646918
> *great show i had fun
> *


x2


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8646577
> *how don't you know if its your bike?  :scrutinize:
> *


He's never seen it in person. Tony has homies all over building his bikes.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 26 2007, 08:33 PM~8647004
> *its aight.
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:36 PM~8645842
> *BEST OF SHOW BIKE:      SWEET N SOUR
> 
> BEST OF SHOW TRIKE:    EXCALIBER*


EVIL SUNRISE 2nd 
SIC'N'TWISTED 3rd


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ELITE DID GOOD WE GOT 1ST WIT EVERYTHING EVEN THOUGH IT WAS ONLY 3 OF US :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 26 2007, 08:51 PM~8647196
> *hater  :uh:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 26 2007, 09:53 PM~8647215
> *ELITE DID GOOD WE GOT 1ST WIT EVERYTHING EVEN THOUGH IT WAS ONLY 3 OF US :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 26 2007, 09:51 PM~8647196
> *hater  :uh:
> *


CAUSE I WAZNT THERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics are coming right up. Give me about half an hour. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2007, 08:56 PM~8647262
> *CAUSE I WAZNT THERE.
> *


?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8647282
> *Pics are coming right up. Give me about half an hour.  :biggrin:
> *


START A NEW TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sweet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8647296
> *?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8647299
> *START A NEW TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Almost there. I took about 100 pics. Actually I didnt get pics of all the bikes but I think you guys will like the pics anyways.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:01 PM~8647332
> *:biggrin:  Almost there. I took about 100 pics. Actually I didnt get pics of all the bikes but I think you guys will like the pics anyways.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 03:01 PM~8647332
> *:biggrin:  Almost there. I took about 100 pics. Actually I didnt get pics of all the bikes but I think you guys will like the pics anyways.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was good talkin to you sic I'll see in san jo


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah i couldent make it to the show in sunda(but i did anyways) so when i dad took my bike up on sat he forgot my peddals , so as i was on my way up there today with the pedals the judge was judgin my bike and and asked my dad about the petals and my dad told the judge i was on my way with them, and he said he would be back to judge my bike, he never came back and judged my bike, so i dident get judged, and took the first loss of the year. hey cant win um all!!!.. awsome show though


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:05 PM~8647401
> *it was good talkin to you sic I'll see in san jo
> *


IT WAS GOOD TALKIN TO YOU TOO.........I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 10:06 PM~8647412
> *IT WAS GOOD TALKIN TO YOU TOO.........I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


how did you do


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:09 PM~8647444
> *how did you do
> *


1st IN MY CATEGORY, 3rd SWEEPS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who beat you in sweeps


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:11 PM~8647468
> *who beat you in sweeps
> *


EXCALIBER AND EVIL SUNRISE


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 09:12 PM~8647485
> *EXCALIBER AND EVIL SUNRISE
> *


not to talk carp but i hate that excaliber bike!!! to gaudy and point chasy for me!!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8647607
> *not to talk carp but i hate that excaliber bike!!! to gaudy and point chasy for me!!
> *


well its not the best of quality in bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime+Aug 27 2007, 06:29 AM~8646350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12" right? He bringing it to Vegas? 



> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Aug 27 2007, 07:46 AM~8647138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you were giving up the trike to build the bomb, parting it out. baka baka baka. BS! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 08:01 AM~8647332
> *:biggrin:  Almost there. I took about 100 pics. Actually I didnt get pics of all the bikes but I think you guys will like the pics anyways.
> *


Get any pics of my bike? email them to me if you dont mind bro :thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 08:18 AM~8649189
> *12" right?  He bringing it to Vegas?
> *


nope we not takin it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2007, 06:50 AM~8646577
> *how don't you know if its your bike?  :scrutinize:
> *


Here's the story on the pirate bike:

I left the frame with John from KandyShop Kustoms at last year's Vegas show for some body work, paint, and graphics. 

He then shipped it to Magic in Fresno for murals. Taco picked it up for me and had it cleared.

I had all the TNT parts made and shipped to Taco for polish and plating.

Taco put it all together for me and showed it this weekend.

So you can see I have not seen the bike in person for a year now. I'll be seeing it for the first time in person in Vegas this year. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 27 2007, 05:22 PM~8649212
> *nope we not takin it
> *


Why not? You should take it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess tony O hasnt seen the topic for the pics of he show. So I guess I will post them here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

thanks for the pics Raul. The bike looks great :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it in person :0

My first win with TNT parts on my own bike :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 08:55 AM~8649627
> *thanks for the pics Raul.  The bike looks great :thumbsup:  Can't wait to see it in person  :0
> 
> My first win with TNT parts on my own bike :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 06:59 PM~8649642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Nena ? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 09:06 AM~8649703
> *Is that Nena ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 12:10 PM~8649752
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 she said :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 07:10 PM~8649752
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh WTF I'm gonna have to kick her ass :buttkick:


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8650099
> *Oh WTF I'm gonna have to kick her ass :buttkick:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I knew you would get a kick out of that pic. :biggrin: Nah, she liked the bike. She even took some pics of it with 76 Schwinn.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 07:51 PM~8650111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I knew you would get a kick out of that pic.  :biggrin:  Nah, she liked the bike. She even took some pics of it with 76 Schwinn.
> *


Cool. you'll email the nudes of her rubbin up against my handlebars later right? :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 09:52 AM~8650124
> *Cool.  you'll email the nudes of her rubbin up against my handlebars later right? :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh: cough*underage**COUGH*****COUGH!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 08:55 AM~8650154
> *:ugh:  cough*underage**COUGH*****COUGH!!!!!
> *


word.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 07:55 PM~8650154
> *:ugh:  cough*underage**COUGH*****COUGH!!!!!
> *


I'll take a 1 yr raincheck . I don't want Chris Hansen after my ass hno: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

COOL.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 27 2007, 08:49 AM~8650099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i actually did like the bike..a lot!!
and i was just messing around with the pics

lol 1 year rain check.. i guess??
but anyways, next time ill take better pics


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn tony i thought i was bad bro you need more like a 5 year raincheck 

nena it was great meeting you too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 28 2007, 03:44 AM~8654176
> *lol i actually did like the bike..a lot!!
> and i was just messing around with the pics
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 28 2007, 03:51 AM~8654244
> *damn tony i thought i was bad bro you need more like a 5 year raincheck
> 
> nena it was great meeting you too
> *


she's 17 bro


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 09:19 AM~8649428
> *Why not?  You should take it
> *


nah i think tha done wit dat shit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8654176
> *lol i actually did like the bike..a lot!!
> and i was just messing around with the pics
> 
> ...


WITH ME.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 05:57 PM~8654792
> *WITH ME.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------

